#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Υγραεριοκίνηση

## spiderman

'Εχει κάνει κανείς μετατροπή στο αυτοκίνητό του? Εντυπώσεις?
Ψάχνομαι τον τελευταίο καιρό για λόγους οικονομίας και ακούω αντικρουόμενες απόψεις, άλλοι είναι υπέρ άλλοι λένε πως βγάζουνε προβλήματα οι βαλβίδες και οι καταλύτες, κάποια προσωπική εμπειρία?

----------


## kambog

Και εγω το ιδιο ακουω, μεχρι που τριπανε τα πιστονια απο την πιεση μου ειπαν.
Τα προβληματα λενε τα βγαζουν σε 3-5 χρονι.
Αν ειναι να κερδισω απο βενζινες μισο αυτοκινητο χαλαλι να βαλω στα 5 χρονια μια μηχανη.
Εγω παντως θα το κανω γιατι κανω και πολλα χιλιομετρα.

----------


## anikolaospto

Η υγραεριοκίνηση το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι η μεγάλη αυτονομία του αυτοκινήτου σε χιλιόμετρα .  Όλα τα αυτοκίνητα δεν μπορούν να δεχθούν 
υγραέριο παίζει ρόλο ο τύπος της μηχανής .  Για την οικονομία σε χρήμα από την διαφορά στην τιμή του υγραερίου απλά είναι για λίγο μιας και ίδη έχει ανακοινωθεί αύξηση της τιμής του υγραερίου 20% για τέλος του 2011 , άρα απλά βάζουν τον κόσμο σε μια διαδικασία για να έχουν τα συνεργεία δουλειά για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και να μπορούν να πουλάν το υγραέριο το οποίο ως παράγωγο του πετρελαίου είναι απλά σκουπίδι και επειδή δεν ξέρουν τι να το κάνουν το καίνε (είναι ο φλόγα που καίει συνέχεια στα  διυλιστήρια).  Για κάποια σχετική οικονομία και ως μια πιο φθηνή λύση και αρχικά και στην λειτουργία , χωρίς προβλήματα , δες για υδρογονο (με διάσπαση του απλού νερού).

----------

